# Blue Cruze in Webster New York?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not me. 

That reminds me, I saw a white LS with black racing stripes near Strong on Elmwood the other day.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody from Rochester speak up!!! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope, never go to Webster...sounds typical of someone there to have shitty aftermarket 6000K or 8000K HID kit in stock reflectors blinding people and not being able to see at night.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Rochester, NY is one of the most underrated cities in North America. I thoroughly enjoy Rochester. Thruway sister cites unite!


----------

